

Why Procrastinators Procrastinate - Spittie
http://waitbutwhy.com/2013/10/why-procrastinators-procrastinate.html

======
valarauca1
I love how this article's advice is basically, "Don't listen to the voice in
your head that tells you to procrastinate."

Which is just a slightly headier rewording of the original advice which it
mocks ala, "Don't procrastinate."

